# pdf wird komplett schwarz ausgedruckt

## Mr. Anderson

Wenn ich diese pdf-Datei ausdrucke, bekomme ich nur vollständig schwarze Seiten:

http://home.arcor.de/torautomatic/tormatic/tormatic-GTA/3000G-500G.pdf

Was läuft da schief? Ich kann es ziemlich beliebig zwischen pdf und Postscript umwandeln, ohne dass sich etwas ändert. Importiere ich es aber z. B. in The GIMP oder wandle es mit pdf2html um, so sieht es normal aus und ich kann es auch ordentlich ausdrucken. Da bis enschließlich zur Druckvorschau von KDE alles in Ordnung ist, wird es vielleicht am Druckertreiber liegen. Oder mache ich da einen Denkfehler? Der Drucker ist ein HP Deskjet 6940 (net-print/hplip-2.7.10, net-print/cups-1.2.12-r6, et-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720, net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501)

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

ich bekomme die Seiten via gsview ordentlich angezeigt und kann, mehr habe ich nicht getestet, auch die erste Seite ordentlich drucken.

Hier: HP ColorLaserjet1600, Treiber foo2zjs

Es scheint sich bei deinem um einen wenig Fehler toleranten Druckertreiber zu handeln, denn das PDF-Format ist grauenhaft.

MfG  Jens

EDIT: Für die Statistik den Druckertreiber korrigiert->foo2zjsLast edited by jkoerner on Thu Apr 03, 2008 5:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Danke für die Mühe. Das hat mich ein gutes Stück weitergebracht. Ich habe nun hplip aus unstable installiert und es nochmal probiert. Leider ist der Ausdruck immer noch eine eingeschwärzte Seite. Aber auch wenn das Problem noch nicht gelöst ist, weiß ich jetzt wenigstens, wo ich einen Bug-Report erstellen sollte.

----------

